# Green terrors



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Man, dree, when you said these guys were a breeding pair you wern't kidding!


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

congrats, looks like about 300 eggs at least.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

nice! congratulations!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

wowsers! congrats on the pair! Lovely couple


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah they have done well.

I am probably going to set up a 20 gallon and move the eggs over, because i still have my rotkeils in the tank, Or I will move the fry out in a couple of weeks. I haven't decided yet


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz!!
Good luck on the grow out!!
Cheers!!


----------



## dree (Apr 25, 2010)

that's awesome! i'm glad they got right to it! =]


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats! i'll be an interested buyer for sure 

good luck with it!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Just an update,

As far as i can see only about 30 fry made it for this batch. This tank has been set up for a breeding tank for 6 months or so, and the bacteria must have gotten to the eggs. I am surprised any lived.

I plan on moduling this, it ill be a trial run  I am going to grow these guys up as far as i can  i am setting up a 20 gallon so i can move them over in the next couple of weeks.


----------

